# Facebook Group Feed on a website



## Steve (Jul 16, 2012)

Guys, I have been puzzling over how to display the group feed for our school on the website and just can't figure it out.  It's a group, not a "page" so I can't use the Like Box, which looks like exactly what I would want.

I can get as far as isolating the group feed, but as for how to display it on the site, I'm stumped.

Help?


----------



## Steve (Jul 18, 2012)

crickets...  

I have managed to isolate a JSON feed, but can't figure out how to format it in a meaningful way on the site.  Anyone?  Are you guys going to make me beg?


----------



## K-man (Jul 18, 2012)

Sorry Steve. I'm useless when it comes to Facebook. The only thing I could do to help you with a 'group feed' is to recommend a good restaurant.


----------



## Steve (Jul 18, 2012)

It's okay, buddy.  We're at a point where the "shallow end" of the pool is very large when it comes to web design.  But there is still a deep end and it's very, very deep.


----------

